# Can I Freeze Cooked Lotus Seeds?



## chefathome (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi, all,

I cooked dried lotus seeds, and they are delicious. However, there's quite a lot of them... Can they be frozen?...

Thanks, 
Arnon


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 10, 2018)

I don't see why not. I keep toasted sesame seeds in the freezer to prevent them from going rancid.


----------



## JustJoel (Nov 10, 2018)

I didn’t even know lotus seeds were edible, let alone roast-able or store-able! I learn so much from y’all!

What do lotus seeds taste like? What cuisines use them?


----------



## chefathome (Nov 10, 2018)

*Thanks!*

Well, they don't have the same structure of other seeds (which I often freeze). But I'll try, why not?...


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 10, 2018)

Well, people freeze nuts and other foods, too.


----------

